# Movies the world says sucks but you love.



## Muah (Apr 3, 2020)

To me *Daredevil*, *The village* and *secret window* were great films and are better than acclaimed movies like district 9 or Avatar.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 3, 2020)

"Carnosaur". 

It's obviously no "Jurassic Park", but it deserves more recognition than most of the B-movie imitations.


----------



## Mob (Apr 3, 2020)

Godzilla 1998


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 3, 2020)

Battleship.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Apr 3, 2020)

beethoven

it's a happy af childhood memory and a score of 25% on rt isn't going to change my mind


----------



## Gin (Apr 3, 2020)

oh and death sentence with kevin bacon

it was a mindless (but satisfying) revenge movie but hey, everyone's acting like john wick's some masterpiece franchise

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Apr 3, 2020)

Waterworld


----------



## Mider T (Apr 3, 2020)

Wild, Wild West.

Quite a few movies that I'll probably remember later.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 3, 2020)

Carnosaur


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 3, 2020)

Yasha said:


> Carnosaur



Wait... When did you see it? Why have we not chanted the divine chant of Carnosaur together?


----------



## Yasha (Apr 4, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> Wait... When did you see it? Why have we not chanted the divine chant of Carnosaur together?



Obviously I haven't. If I had seen it, I couldn't have loved it. Could I?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 4, 2020)

Yasha said:


> Obviously I haven't. If I had seen it, I couldn't have loved it. Could I?



It would shatter your perceptions of greatness.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 4, 2020)

Sleepy hollow too
Burton P of the apes
Dumbo
Ridley Scott moses
Man on Fire (Denzel Washington)


----------



## wibisana (Apr 4, 2020)

among these :
Boob Barb Wire
The Adventures of Sharkboy and Lavagirl


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 4, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Man on Fire (Denzel Washington)



I didn't believe it when I looked at the RT and saw the score 39%.

That movie's great. Been awhile since I saw it though.

You know what else I liked a lot when I saw it? 8mm. People didn't like that one either.


----------



## ~VK~ (Apr 4, 2020)

Speed racer was a movie ahead of its time.

Spider-man 3 was still a fun movie despite how stupid alot of it was.

Fantastic four duology. Why? Prime jessica alba 

White chicks.

In retrospect F&F: tokyo drift was more fun to watch than the first, second and 4th F&F movies.


----------



## ~VK~ (Apr 4, 2020)

I enjoyed the dumb american pie movies. Even the straight to DVD ones.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 4, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> I didn't believe it when I looked at the RT and saw the score 39%.
> 
> That movie's great. Been awhile since I saw it though.
> 
> You know what else I liked a lot when I saw it? 8mm. People didn't like that one either.


The complain usually if not it is inferior to original.
The movie is embodiment of US jingoism. Using torture to get information etc.


----------



## Brian (Apr 4, 2020)

I enjoyed the first 2 Spiderman films, right amount of cheese and campy feel. 

Street Fighter the movie I thought was bad but hilarious and enjoyable to watch.

Jingle All the Way, GOAT xmas movie tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 4, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> I didn't believe it when I looked at the RT and saw the score 39%.
> 
> That movie's great. Been awhile since I saw it though.
> 
> You know what else I liked a lot when I saw it? 8mm. People didn't like that one either.


That's kind of surprising.  I liked that movie and Out of Time which came out around the same time.


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 4, 2020)

Species (1995).


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 4, 2020)

xmen origins wolverine
man of steel and bvs
first transformers
the marine with john cena
walking tall with the rock


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 4, 2020)

Knowing. 

It's a Nic Cage movie that was panned and flopped, but I thought it was good. 



~VK~ said:


> Speed racer was a movie ahead of its time.
> 
> Spider-man 3 was still a fun movie despite how stupid alot of it was.
> 
> ...



I didn't like Speed Racer at all, but I agree it was ahead of its time. It's definitely one of those 'cult classic' kind of films.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 4, 2020)

Ah man, I've always loved watching Street Fighter: The Legend of Chun-Li!


----------



## MShadows (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## wibisana (Apr 5, 2020)

People like this tho.

----
And yes i like Man of Steel but MoS was like 50-50 (divisive, some actually loves it

Knowing is definitely one of my Nic Cage Fave. Aside National Treasure


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 5, 2020)

This was a masterpiece. Fuck the haters


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 5, 2020)

Vespucci said:


> whats it called .



The Room


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 5, 2020)

Vespucci said:


> whats it called .



 (2003).


----------



## Parallax (Apr 5, 2020)

Only God Forgives


----------



## Aduro (Apr 5, 2020)

Kingdom of Heaven. 40% Critic Score on rotten tomatoes. Barely got 150% of its budget at the box office. 

Also possibly the best medieval epic of all time.

A lot of people give this movie shit for being long. I guess because it feels like two dragged out movies. But the performances kept me interested all the way through. Its got about a dozen actors that I love, putting real effort in. Its production, score and cinematography are all very impressive. The fight choreography is realistic.

It feels like an epic that can surprise and move you. It is also about more complex things than most medieval war movies. 
Compared to and Braveheart that lied through their teeth constantly. Kingdom of Heaven tweaked or built on characters and events that we know existed from historical accounts. Making a more unique and compelling story.

It also features Liam Neeson ending a discussion in the most conclusive way possible.
"I once fought for two days with an arrow through my testicle.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2020)

Aduro said:


> Kingdom of Heaven. 40% Critic Score on rotten tomatoes. Barely got 150% of its budget at the box office.
> 
> Also possibly the best medieval epic of all time.
> 
> ...



I didn't care too much for it when I saw it, but I've heard the directors cut is pretty great and I do find myself wanting to revisit it.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 5, 2020)

I wonder if @Aduro is talking about the director's cut.

The theatrical cut was...


----------



## Mider T (Apr 5, 2020)

Aduro said:


> Kingdom of Heaven. 40% Critic Score on rotten tomatoes. Barely got 150% of its budget at the box office.
> 
> Also possibly the best medieval epic of all time.
> 
> ...


There aren't enough films about the Crusades.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 5, 2020)

The Novel writer (from what its adapted) hated KoH
Ridley Scott takes too much artistic license.

I enjoy it 
Idk if it is the director cut or threatical


----------



## Aduro (Apr 6, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> I wonder if @Aduro is talking about the director's cut.
> 
> The theatrical cut was...


Yeah. I only saw the directors cut.


----------



## Muah (Apr 6, 2020)

Mob said:


> Godzilla 1998


Granted I saw this as a kid but I did really enjoy it.


wibisana said:


> Waterworld


I here this alot. They have a rant on opie and anthony with Patrice o neal why waterworld and postman are actually great movies.


Mider T said:


> Wild, Wild West.
> 
> Quite a few movies that I'll probably remember later.


Yeah I cant trust anybody who says this wasn't an enjoyable film


Brian said:


> I enjoyed the first 2 Spiderman films, right amount of cheese and campy feel.
> tbh


I couldn't believe that these movies were considered bad. I guess in the hood we dont pay attention to critics too much but I thought it was classic.


mr_shadow said:


> Species (1995).


Yea definitely an... interesting movie.



Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> walking tall with the rock


The Rock not doing entirely movies like this is a tragedy. It's kind of like the PSP not catching on. People give you reasons but it doesnt really make sense in your head. This should have been on my list it just slipped my mind. As far as a hot chick , a bad ass protagonist, comedy, a good plot and alot of fun it was a perfect action movie and should of had a sequel.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 6, 2020)

Muah said:


> The Rock not doing entirely movies like this is a tragedy. It's kind of like the PSP not catching on. People give you reasons but it doesnt really make sense in your head. This should have been on my list it just slipped my mind. As far as a hot chick , a bad ass protagonist, comedy, a good plot and alot of fun it was a perfect action movie and should of had a sequel.



The film is iconic in my mind

Ive watched too many times

"truck for truck!"


----------



## Muah (Apr 6, 2020)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> The film is iconic in my mind
> 
> Ive watched too many times
> 
> "truck for truck!"


I dont think anybody would say this movie sucks though. I think it might have been a box office flop but yeah I would not trust anybody that dislikes this movie.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Apr 6, 2020)

Muah said:


> I dont think anybody would say this movie sucks though. I think it might have been a box office flop but yeah I would not trust anybody that dislikes this movie.



ive never met anyone that knows this movie exists tho


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2020)

Fleet Admiral Akainu said:


> ive never met anyone that knows this movie exists tho



Yeah it kind of faded into obscurity, but those who have seen it tend to think it's more middling than bad.

I remember enjoying "Doom" with the Rock when it came out, although admittedly I never played the games, so didn't know how unfaithful it was. But everyone seems to hate it.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 10, 2020)

Ender's game
Its generic young adult stuff but the ending redeem it.

The fact that they didnt pull punches. And Ender actually genocide whole planet/species makes it above average for me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aduro (Apr 10, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Ender's game
> Its generic young adult stuff but the ending redeem it.
> 
> The fact that they didnt pull punches. And Ender actually genocide whole planet/species makes it above average for me


It did look pretty good, and the cast was solid. I'm surprised they got Ford to actually act properly given how sick he must be of sci-fi.

I liked the final twist too. I saw it coming a mile away, but sometimes seeing a twist coming can improve a film because you get the dramatic irony.

I like it when an alien series still manages to give a complicated discussion about what humans should and shouldn't be willing to do. 

The novels would make a pretty great anime series.


----------



## Jake CENA (Apr 10, 2020)

Bruce Willis’s Hostage is also underrated

This shit was pretty good


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2020)

Jake CENA said:


> Bruce Willis’s Hostage is also underrated
> 
> This shit was pretty good


Is that the movie where he makes the shooting motion with his fingers?


----------



## wibisana (Apr 11, 2020)

Oblivion
kinda wasted potential, but it is for what it is, really beautiful movie


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 13, 2020)

Prometheus


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 13, 2020)

Alien Resurrection
Resident Evil
Godzilla 98
Predator 2
Jurassic Park 3
Aliens vs Predator (only the first one, the sequel is beyond redemption)
All Return of the Living Dead movies

Aaaand basically all 90s cheesy action hero movies...


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 13, 2020)

Oh and to those that wonder why Starship Troopers isn't on my list is because THAT MOVIE DOESN'T SUCK AND CANNOT BE CONSIDERED TO EVEN REMOTELY SUCK BY ANYONE WITH EVEN BADLY DAMAGED BRAIN!!!

Seriously though I've been part of the SST fandom since 98 and I can tell you those fans are like damn roaches man, they survive all the nukes blasted at the franchise and still get up and crawl! Nowhere else have I seen this dedicated and resilient fanbase than this...


----------



## wibisana (Apr 14, 2020)

Robocop remake

I mean yeah, it is mediocre, waterdown version of Real Robocop.
But I think it is better than Robocop 3. So still worth watching and fun and forgiven.

Every Villain Michael Keaton is awesome. So i would rate any movie he was in. 7/10 at least


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2020)

I don't think I've said this, but "The Lost World: Jurassic Park" is the only "Jurassic Park" sequel I really like. Part of it's nostalgia... I remember when this came out and I was collecting the toys, reading the book (which is nothing like the movie) and begging my Mom to take me to see it opening weekend. I thought it was great. I didn't know that it was considered a disappointment. 

I've revisited it occasionally over the years and I still think it's underrated. The script definitely has flaws and it's nowhere near as good as the first film, but Spielberg is a great enough director to keep the action scenes thrilling and the scary scenes suspenseful. In contrast, I remember as a kid, finding "Jurassic Park 3" to be underwhelming. 



wibisana said:


> Robocop remake
> 
> I mean yeah, it is mediocre, waterdown version of Real Robocop.
> But I think it is better than Robocop 3. So still worth watching and fun and forgiven.
> ...



lol, well... yeah, sure. If "Robocop 3" was the standard, then the remake was definitely much better. I saw it, but can't really remember it. I was wonder if they do a "Jaws" reboot or sequel, will people accept it as long as it's better than "Jaws 3" or "Jaws: The Revenge"? I'd say if it came out within 10 years of the last one then yes. But now, the badness of the sequels is no longer a part of pop culture, so I think people will have more expectations for a new "Jaws" film -- if it ever happens.

I did like "Robocop 2". Apparently a lot of people don't. 




Swarmy said:


> Oh and to those that wonder why Starship Troopers isn't on my list is because THAT MOVIE DOESN'T SUCK AND CANNOT BE CONSIDERED TO EVEN REMOTELY SUCK BY ANYONE WITH EVEN BADLY DAMAGED BRAIN!!!
> 
> Seriously though I've been part of the SST fandom since 98 and I can tell you those fans are like damn roaches man, they survive all the nukes blasted at the franchise and still get up and crawl! Nowhere else have I seen this dedicated and resilient fanbase than this...



I need to revisit that one, as I remember loving it as a kid. I think I tried watching the 2nd one, but couldn't get into it.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 14, 2020)

Swarmy said:


> Alien Resurrection
> Resident Evil
> Godzilla 98
> Predator 2
> ...


cant say much that i havent watch like Alien Res, AVP (i forgot if i have watch it or not), and ROTLD.
but,
1. I remember liking RE movies (earlier one, up to 3rd movie) 
2. as kid, yeah i like Zilla 98, but after Legendary's Godzilla and learning how Roland emmerick shits on Toho's Godzilla, i cant say i still like "a lot of fish"
3. 1st viewing I kinda disappointed, why this they replace Arnold, but then I watch Lethal weapon serries dude aint Arnold but he still can deliver.
4. JP3 vs JP2, as kid i like the 3 better (bright and collorful) the 2nd is mainly night scene.
as grown up i appreciate the 2nd have more great scene (like bus-cliff scene), but story wise and fun factorwise, the 3rd one is better imo.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 14, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, well... yeah, sure. If "Robocop 3" was the standard, then the remake was definitely much better. I saw it, but can't really remember it. I was wonder if they do a "Jaws" reboot or sequel, will people accept it as long as it's better than "Jaws 3" or "Jaws: The Revenge"? I'd say if it came out within 10 years of the last one then yes. But now, the badness of the sequels is no longer a part of pop culture, so I think people will have more expectations for a new "Jaws" film -- if it ever happens.


the thing is, not a lot of people watch Jaws franchise these days, the following is way weaker.
so im not sure people will still remember Jaws 3 as they remember Robocop 3.
remembering Robocop 3 isnt hard, since it has kids, Jet pack Robocop, Ninja vs Robocop, and Lewis died in the beginning of the movie.
also for some reason OCP want to evict poor people to build detroit 



MartialHorror said:


> I did like "Robocop 2". Apparently a lot of people don't.


i dont hae Robocop 2, it was still good movie imo, literally Robocop have to fight Robocop 2.0


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 14, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> I need to revisit that one, as I remember loving it as a kid. I think I tried watching the 2nd one, but couldn't get into it.


The original one is still incredible and the effects hold up so well that it's insane! The story and acting are still cheesy but this movie is a parody after all, most critisism towards the movie comes from people taking it literally or looking too much into it, Verhoeven himself said the movie is a poke at fascism and militarism not a serious sci-fi war movie...

So yeah if you watch it for the spectacle and fun you're in for a treat!

The 2nd one is considerably worse but with such a small budget and being the follow up to what is essentially a blockbuster epic makes it look like one of those TV B movies from the 90s...



wibisana said:


> cant say much that i havent watch like Alien Res, AVP (i forgot if i have watch it or not), and ROTLD.
> but,
> 1. I remember liking RE movies (earlier one, up to 3rd movie)
> 2. as kid, yeah i like Zilla 98, but after Legendary's Godzilla and learning how Roland emmerick shits on Toho's Godzilla, i cant say i still like "a lot of fish"
> ...



I'm ok with all RE movies but the first was the only one with some concrete horror elements.

I think the main reason I love Zilla is because I was 8 at the time and I watched the crap out of it on my VHS player! The music, lines, scenes everything was engraved in my childhood mind! Also my grandma bought me an epic huge figure of Zilla for my bday and I LOVED that thing!

Predator 2 expands on the Yautja far more than the original, we see tons of new weapons, armor, masks and even the spaceship! Also this movie is responsible for the creation of the AvP universe which is by far one of the best expanded universes out there second only to Star Wars!

The Lost World is more moody and I think cooler! It really painted the raptors as more of monsters than just animals and I love that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Apr 14, 2020)

Swarmy said:


> The original one is still incredible and the effects hold up so well that it's insane! The story and acting are still cheesy but this movie is a parody after all, most critisism towards the movie comes from people taking it literally or looking too much into it, Verhoeven himself said the movie is a poke at fascism and militarism not a serious sci-fi war movie...
> 
> So yeah if you watch it for the spectacle and fun you're in for a treat!
> 
> The 2nd one is considerably worse but with such a small budget and being the follow up to what is essentially a blockbuster epic makes it look like one of those TV B movies from the 90s...


also Ori Starship troopes still use old fashion SFX
this isnt CG


Swarmy said:


> I think the main reason I love Zilla is because I was 8 at the time and I watched the crap out of it on my VHS player! The music, lines, scenes everything was engraved in my childhood mind! Also my grandma bought me an epic huge figure of Zilla for my bday and I LOVED that thing!


good for you!. 


Swarmy said:


> Predator 2 expands on the Yautja far more than the original, we see tons of new weapons, armor, masks and even the spaceship! Also this movie is responsible for the creation of the AvP universe which is by far one of the best expanded universes out there second only to Star Wars!


i think i have to rewatch it. because my 1st and only viewing Predator 2 was kind of "underwhelming" from what essentially military-survival movie in Predator, "downgraded" into cop-detective movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2020)

wibisana said:


> the thing is, not a lot of people watch Jaws franchise these days, the following is way weaker.
> so im not sure people will still remember Jaws 3 as they remember Robocop 3.
> remembering Robocop 3 isnt hard, since it has kids, Jet pack Robocop, Ninja vs Robocop, and Lewis died in the beginning of the movie.
> also for some reason OCP want to evict poor people to build detroit
> ...



Yeah, that's the difference. In the 1980's and 1990's, the bad Jaws sequels were a significant part of pop culture to the extent that they were arguably upstaging the greatness of the original. But when they stopped making them and other franchises starting growing to ridiculous proportions, the sequels were arguably forgotten and now people just remember the greatness of the original. 

So if "Jaws" were remade... or "Jaws 5" became a thing... people would probably only compare and contrast it to the original -- which would actually make it harder to satisfy audiences. But if it were made... let's say 20 years earlier, the standards would be lower, as people would be more forgiving as people would be satisfied as long as it was comparable to "Jaws 2". 

It's funny how franchises work.


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 14, 2020)

wibisana said:


> i think i have to rewatch it. because my 1st and only viewing Predator 2 was kind of "underwhelming" from what essentially military-survival movie in Predator, "downgraded" into cop-detective movie.


Well it adds more to the lore than any other Predator movie afterwards. The original didn't really show much about the creatures and their cilture aside from their hunting hobby.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2020)

I actually like "Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull". I understand and to an extent even agree with the criticisms, but I thought it was entertaining when I first saw it... and enjoyed it when I saw it a few years later. I even prefer it to "Temple of Doom", even if "Temple of Doom" is the more memorable of the two. 

I can't really give a good reason why though. At first, I thought it was expectations. All of my friends and the reviewers whom I usually agree with said it was mediocre when it first came out, so maybe I was expecting something much worse. Furthermore -- sometimes we're softer when we first see something in theaters because it's more than just a movie, but a major event. This is why a lot of us liked the Star Wars prequels at first, only to gradually turn on them once the hype wore off... and arguably what happened to the sequel trilogy as well... But even when I saw it on home video, I had fun watching it. 

These days, people think "Crystal Skull" straight up sucks. I still don't get it.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2020)

Oh lemme go ahead say it, I love all Star Wars movies except Solo.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2020)

Just a continuation of my musings towards Jaws: The Revenge --

It kind of dawned on me that part of the reason why people have forgotten about the Jaws sequels is that the industry has changed so much in regards to how sequels are perceived. In the late 90's, there was actually somewhat of a backlash in regards to sequels, as entries within franchises were experiencing drops in quality. You had Rocky 5, Batman and Robin, Superman 4, Rambo 3, Die Another Day for the mainstream franchises, along with low budgeted examples too. Halloween, Friday the 13th, A Nightmare on Elm Street and many other franchises were experiencing their lowest points yet. 

The Jaws sequels became the poster child of this backlash, as "Jaws" was the biggest movie of its time and there had never been a drop in quality like that before. It embodied everything bad about sequels at the time (less money, less effort, the deterioration of a brand).  

But these days, sequels don't carry the same stigma. In fact, the industry relies on franchises now more than ever. Even 'failures' like the DCEU or arguably Star Wars can rake in hundreds of millions of dollars, if not even a billion. "Jaws: The Revenge" no longer embodies everything bad about sequels, so people no longer feel compelled to remember it... or at least think about it... 

I don't know what the new poster child would be. I'd say "Justice League" or "Rise of Skywalker", but I don't know if they're bad enough -- and the latter technically did make money. But then again, the bad sequels of today are different than the bad sequels of two days ago. If anything, if a budget to a mainstream flick is produced, it will have a bigger budget and suffer from too much excess.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 14, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> These days, people think "Crystal Skull" straight up sucks. I still don't get it.


me personally have problem with this Crystal school lore.
In real life, the so callled Crystal skull is bogus, man made and not real ancient artifact

tbh knowing the real history of Crystal skulls, makes me unjustly hate the Indiana Jones movie.
it also have Aliens in it. lmao


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2020)

wibisana said:


> me personally have problem with this Crystal school lore.
> In real life, the so callled Crystal skull is bogus, man made and not real ancient artifact
> 
> tbh knowing the real history of Crystal skulls, makes me unjustly hate the Indiana Jones movie.
> it also have Aliens in it. lmao



eh? Obviously everyone has their own reasons to like or dislike something, but it's not like the franchise has ever cared. The Holy Grail isn't even biblical. I think it's an Arthurian legend? Not even getting into whether or not the ark existed.

I was never crazy about aliens being in Indiana Jones, but obviously I didn't mind so much that it ruined the movie for me. lol.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 14, 2020)

I enjoy both _Batman and Robin_ and the 1998 _Godzilla_ film, despite the virulent hatred that many viewers seem to have for them.

I also am very fond of _Space Jam,_ which I have noticed is a very divisive film; people either love it or hate it, there is no middle ground with that film.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I enjoy both _Batman and Robin_ and the 1998 _Godzilla_ film, despite the virulent hatred that many viewers seem to have for them.
> 
> I also am very fond of _Space Jam,_ which I have noticed is a very divisive film; people either love it or hate it, there is no middle ground with that film.


I like Godzilla too.  People hate Space Jam though?


----------



## Smoke (Apr 14, 2020)

Man of Steel is probably my favorite hero film, but people don't particularly like it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Apr 14, 2020)

Smoke said:


> Man of Steel is probably my favorite hero film, but people don't particularly like it.


Not my favorite but it still good

I like the effort tbh. All star casts establishing back story. sadly i cant say i like BVS and JL.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 14, 2020)

Mider T said:


> I like Godzilla too.  People hate Space Jam though?


After i grow up. I dont like space jam.
The Alien was stupid. Look at their line up

Chuck (PF)
Ewing (C)
Bradley (C)
Larry J (PF)
Muggsie (PG)

I am casual basketball fan, but i know you cant win vs any team with that lineup


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2020)

wibisana said:


> After i grow up. I dont like space jam.
> The Alien was stupid. Look at their line up
> 
> Chuck (PF)
> ...


They almost beat the Toon Squad though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Apr 14, 2020)

Mider T said:


> They almost beat the Toon Squad though.


MJ threw to game so he can have buzzer beater.

He know he will be compared to this kid Lebron. So he need to stack as many Clutchs as possible.


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 18, 2020)

_Speed Racer, Jupiter Ascending, The Happening, The Matrix: Reloaded & Revolutions._


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 18, 2020)

I've always found The Chronicles of Riddick fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 18, 2020)

MartialHorror said:


> I need to revisit that one, as I remember loving it as a kid. I think I tried watching the 2nd one, but couldn't get into it.



Read the novel if you haven't already.

_Starship Troopers_ (1959) pretty much created the trope of the "space marine" that we subsequently came to love in _Aliens_ (1986), _Warhammer 40,000_ (1987), _StarCraft_ (1998), and many more.

I think it may have also created the archetype of the "giant space bugs" as the stock antagonist of the marines. Variously incarnated as the Xenomorphs, Tyranids, Zerg etc. etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 18, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Read the novel if you haven't already.
> 
> _Starship Troopers_ (1959) pretty much created the trope of the "space marine" that we subsequently came to love in _Aliens_ (1986), _Warhammer 40,000_ (1987), _StarCraft_ (1998), and many more.
> 
> I think it may have also created the archetype of the "giant space bugs" as the stock antagonist of the marines. Variously incarnated as the Xenomorphs, Tyranids, Zerg etc. etc.



Yeah I also remember there being a direct reference in "Aliens", with Hudson referencing a 'bug hunt'.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Djomla (Apr 19, 2020)

Snow Dogs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Muah (Apr 19, 2020)

Overwatch said:


> I've always found The Chronicles of Riddick fun.


Everybody does


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 19, 2020)

Suddenly felt like watching Starship Troopers.

"Is it on Amazon Prime?" - No.

"Is it on iTunes?" - No, but the second, third, fourth, and fifth ones are. 

Fuck this shit.  I'll wait for Hulu to come to Sweden/China, since ST is (hilariously) a Disney property.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Apr 19, 2020)

Sunrider said:


> _Speed Racer, Jupiter Ascending, The Happening, The Matrix: Reloaded & Revolutions._



That reminds me, I enjoy pretty much every m night movie.


----------



## wibisana (Apr 19, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Suddenly felt like watching Starship Troopers.
> 
> "Is it on Amazon Prime?" - No.
> 
> ...


Here you go
HD quality


----------



## LawdyLawd (Apr 19, 2020)

Spider Man 3?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 19, 2020)

wibisana said:


> Here you go
> HD quality


How is it blocked in the US?


----------



## wibisana (Apr 19, 2020)

Mider T said:


> How is it blocked in the US?


Idk disney i guess


----------



## dr_shadow (Apr 19, 2020)

Mider T said:


> How is it blocked in the US?





wibisana said:


> Idk disney i guess


----------



## Sunrider (Apr 20, 2020)

mr_shadow said:


> Suddenly felt like watching Starship Troopers.
> 
> "Is it on Amazon Prime?" - No.
> 
> ...


There are people that dislike _Starship Troopers_? 

That shit was an unironic masterpiece of satire. 



reiatsuflow said:


> That reminds me, I enjoy pretty much every m night movie.


I still have to see _Lady in the Water _and _Devil_, but the rest I generally enjoy.


----------



## butcher50 (Apr 20, 2020)

Nightmare On Elm Street 6: Freddy's Dead (1991)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Apr 22, 2020)

I like the live action Dudley Do Right film.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 25, 2020)

Valerion and the City of a Thousand Planets


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 26, 2020)

I wonder if the Riddick trilogy counts since it has a very passionate fanbase (me included) and a 4th movie is in the works.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wibisana (Apr 26, 2020)

Swarmy said:


> I wonder if the Riddick trilogy counts since it has a very passionate fanbase (me included) and a 4th movie is in the works.


I like the 1st & 2nd movie
Basically 1st movie is small horror monster movie. With great char development, like how group will wventually fell apart.

2nd movie works like video game/RPG. I love it.

3rd. I dont even remember what it was about?
In CGI planet battling CGI dog-scorpion


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 26, 2020)

Man of Steel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 27, 2020)

wibisana said:


> I like the 1st & 2nd movie
> Basically 1st movie is small horror monster movie. With great char development, like how group will wventually fell apart.
> 
> 2nd movie works like video game/RPG. I love it.
> ...


3rd one was basically a loose remake of the original with elements from the 2nd. The 4th sequel is supposed to finish the saga I think.


----------



## butcher50 (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm not a big fan of Riddick 2, it was too much of a big jump to epic sci-fantasy/space opera for me. 

(the prequel videogame "Butcher Bay" was better)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Apr 28, 2020)

Rouge One... Idk I dont hate it. i feel it gote more hate than it deserve

Mortal Engine... really wasted potential. the lore, the world is really something vast to explore more.


----------



## Pepsigrunt (May 2, 2020)

Man of Steel I feel is underrated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (May 2, 2020)

What i like about MoS is the effort they give. I mean yeah it kinda half good and half meh/decent. But the good part imo redeem the meh part


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2020)

Bluebeard said:


> Man of Steel.


Man of Steel is an okay movie that’s edited badly. You can literally take what’s there and rearrange it into a good film.


----------



## Aduro (May 3, 2020)

Man of Steel... didn't feel like anyone involved wanted to make a Superman movie. It just wasn't inspiring or fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (May 4, 2020)

Have i mention bright?


----------



## wibisana (May 7, 2020)

Lone ranger
It was funny especially in slapstick comedy which is very rare these days


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 8, 2020)

star wars the rise of skywalker


----------



## jesusus (May 16, 2020)

Spider-Man 3


----------



## wibisana (May 20, 2020)

I am Sam (2001)
I remember watch it on school, our English teacher play it for us.
i google it just now and surprised that critics hate it, says that it is manipulative, while the Audience still like it

also Mr Rice's secret


----------



## NW (May 27, 2020)

Not the world but alot of the fans of the franchise it's from.

Godzilla: Final Wars


----------



## Glued (Jun 19, 2020)

Super Mario Bros movie
Ang Lee's hulk
Ewoks Caravan of Courage
Ewoks Battle for Endor
1998 Godzilla
Freddy vs Jason


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2020)

Do people really hate "Freddy Vs Jason"?


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jun 23, 2020)

Slenderman 2018.


----------

